# ringcraft classes in surrey



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I really want to start some ringcraft classes with my cocker spaniel, she's only 6 months at the moment but it's best to start early? I haven't shown before so a novice class is best... any suggestions for classes in and around Guildford/Woking/Weybridge sort of area?

Thanks,

Kate


----------

